# Rig Fishing



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone have any tips to catch something besides snapper from rigs (Eugene island block) about 225ft of water. I'm familiar with catching grouper, snapper, and AJs. How and what depth would I target Cobes, or anything else? Thanks in advance for any tips. Also, I'm limited on bait due to flying out to rig.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

benthos jigs ....but for everything else live line hard tales .... you can use gatoraide bottles taped to the line for a cork....


----------

